# Trovoada  Montemor-o-Novo 23/05/2011



## vagas (23 Mai 2011 às 22:51)

Boas, bem desde já peço desculpa pela qualidade mas foi o que se consegui arranjar hoje, ainda ando a aprender, esperamos amanha haver mais e melhor, por isso deixo aqui o registo de hoje 

































Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2011 às 22:52)

Boas fotos vagas, bons raios


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2011 às 22:55)

Excelentes fotos *vagas*


----------



## Geiras (23 Mai 2011 às 22:58)

Excelentes fotos!

A 2ª mete...algum medo


----------



## Black_Heart (23 Mai 2011 às 23:02)

Grandes fotos 
Conseguiste apanhar no momento certo


----------



## actioman (24 Mai 2011 às 02:14)

vagas disse:


> Boas, bem desde já peço desculpa pela qualidade mas foi o que se consegui arranjar hoje, *ainda ando a aprender*, esperamos amanha haver mais e melhor, por isso deixo aqui o registo de hoje



Ui ui! 

Se ainda andas a aprender Vagas, o que será quando souberes! 

A tua segunda fotografia é muito boa!!! Na próxima, tenta utilizar o uma ISO menor, ficas com menos ruído na fotografia (talvez um 200 ou 100 se a máquina e a lente derem, nem que tenhas de aumentar o tempo de exposição). O tripé também é muito aconselhável!

A primeira com aquela explosão de nuvens também ficou muito boa! E claro os restantes raios! Parabéns pela animação que ai tiveste e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mai 2011 às 09:30)

Uau, para quêm ainda anda a aprender, isto já é muito bom, parabéns


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2011 às 12:32)

Muito bem! 

Mais umas excelentes fotografias, nem sabes o quanto fiquei chateado quando estava em Espanha e me ligam a dizer que estavam trovoadas na terrinha, é preciso azar.


----------



## vagas (24 Mai 2011 às 15:26)

Digamos que espantas as gajas...


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2011 às 18:47)

vagas disse:


> Digamos que espantas as gajas...



É bem provavel.


----------

